# make.conf sync

## pieter_parker

hab mehrere systeme mit gentoo, bei allen steht in der make.conf

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

aber es kommt oft vor das auf dem einem system nach einem emerge --sync neue verfügbare pakete angezeigt werden und auf einem fast identischen anderen system diese erst beim nächsten oder übernächsten emerge --sync angezeigt werden

wie lässt sich in der make.conf einen sync server fest eintragen ?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> hab mehrere systeme mit gentoo [....]

   :Idea: 

Dann solltest du möglichst einen eigenen lokalen rsync-Mirror nutzen!

Das hört sich nun vermutlich erst mal kompliziert und aufwändig an, ist es aber nicht,

schau mal hier:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/rsync.xml

So bräuchtest du nur einmal einen öffentlichen Sync machen,

deine Client Rechner würden dann nur noch den Sync lokal durchführen und du hättest auf allen Rechnern den gleichen aktuellen portage Tree   :Smile: 

/edit:

siehe zb auch: http://www.geek-blog.de/eigenen-rsync-mirror-betreiben-lokales-portage.html

(ist wie ich finde auch recht gut beschrieben...)

----------

## pieter_parker

naja, ist eine gute idee

aber bei 3 computern die nicht regelmässig und nicht gleichzeitig immer an sind macht das wenig sinn

wo finde ich denn eine liste mit den sync servern für gentoo ?

----------

## think4urs11

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors-rsync.xml

----------

